# Just Another Snow Day in Boston



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2015)

Another Foot of snow headed for poor Boston!! Click here


----------



## Debby (Feb 14, 2015)

And after it's done with Boston, it's supposed to be heading our way!!!!   We're running out of room to pile snow up!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 14, 2015)

No snow here... but we certainly are in the deep freeze..  I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2015)

They are really getting dumped on!  My brother lives near Boston and promises the snow will be melted by the time we visit in Sept.!

We're quite mild here, maybe upper 40's.  A bit of drizzle.


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2015)

The snow that was up the first 18" of our dining room window is now covering the bottom half and the window is a floor to ceiling window!  And naturally, the snowshoes are in the barn and I have to go out there to feed the critters!  It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

Clear sky here....Temp in the high 70s and not ONE visible snowflake.


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Clear sky here....Temp in the high 70s and not ONE visible snowflake.




Now that's not nice at all!  Teasing like that!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, Falcon, oh, shut up!


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's what we're going to be dealing with tomorrow (if it stops snowing immediately, otherwise it will be worse).


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

81 today...The next 7 days from 79 to 84. * SUN!!*


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

Sunny said:


> Hey, Falcon, oh, shut up!



Sunny,  The devil made me do it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 16, 2015)

Get it straight,its called Bahston or Bawstond. I should know I lived there for 50 years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't bash Jim or Falcon for bragging about their temps.  I did it while in Thailand!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2015)

More pictures...

CLICK HERE


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my. More Boston pictures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Oh my. More Boston pictures.



All I can say is Bloody Hell!!!


----------

